# Need some advice for Bose alternatives. Please Help



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello All,

My name is Steve and I am a new guy here from out in New Mexico. I am in great need of some advice from all you speaker guru’s. I just moved into a new house and I am looking for speakers for both music and movie watching. 

Now my living room is part of an open floor plan with my kitchen. I realize that this layout isn’t the best for acoustics but I couldn’t afford a dedicated theater room just yet. My receiver is an Onkyo 705.

So this brings me to my question. I am looking for speakers that are close to the size of Bose Accoustimas and price as well. They need to be external, not in wall and have a bracket for wall or ceiling mounting. Does such an animal exist?

From what I have read there are plenty of speakers out there that are way better sounding then Bose. I just don’t have any idea of where to begin. I would appreciate everyone’s help and opinion on this search. 

Thank You Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

Hi Steve, Welcome to the Shack.

Almost all cube type speaker systems sound poor and you will not get much quality sound out of them.
Bang for buck SVS has some really nice speaker packages that would mate up nicely with your Onkyo.
Have a look at these here.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

You may also want to look at AV123's new ELT 525 bookshelf, Acsend Acoustics CBM-170 SE and if you truly need to stay small, Orb Audio. Happy hunting:wave:

http://av123.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=51&Itemid=37

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html

http://www.orbaudio.com/


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

Even if you can just bump up in size a *little* bit. I wish AudioEngine made a passive version of their A2 speakers tunes for about 85-100HZ instead of 65. The only thing I've heard about that size is the Silverline Minuet which is a little bigger ( an inch or two in each dimension) and much more expensive ($600 a pair), but they are very good speakers.

Orb audio is probably your best bet if you absolutely have to stay small.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

The Anthony Gallo Acoustic A'Diva Ti satellite speakers and the TR-2 subwoofer for $2000 sound pretty good for a low footprint set up.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_13_1/gallo-adiva-ti-speakers-3-2006.html


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I started using Infinity TSS750 ... but upgraded to JBL Stadium a couple of months ago :yes:

I liked the TSS, but because of the room layout I had them high (near the ceiling) ... and another thing was the crossover (120Hz) :rolleyesno: 

If you can get bigger speakers ... you'll have more options :bigsmile: ... and you wont need to upgrade to soon (like me) :whistling:


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

I'm not sure which Bose system you're looking to get. There are some that are 2.1 others 5.1. If you're looking for 5.1 check out Hsu.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

That shows all their package deals. The performance package speakers are small like the little Bose and have good sound. I started out with this and still use two speakers as my surrounds. If you get them and aren't happy, you have 30 days to return them.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

Another option is ORB Audio
http://www.orbaudio.com/?gclid=COH0x5OU5ZMCFRIuagodbGm1VA


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*



mdrake said:


> Another option is ORB Audio
> http://www.orbaudio.com/?gclid=COH0x5OU5ZMCFRIuagodbGm1VA


Ooh, I hate to do it, but somehow I can't resist...Matt34 beat you to the punch in the 3rd post.

Sorry, you owe me one public ridiculing


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Need some advice for Boze alternatives. Please Help*

I thought I looked it over good. :bigsmile: Opps never mind my post. :whistling::whistling:


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I know a number of people really like Kef audio for one more company to add to the audition list.


----------

